# Lineup change - Men & Motors deleted



## Maars (Jan 5, 2004)

TiVo issued a lineup change a few days back and deleted "35 MM" via Freeview, but hasn't moved or replaced it with another channel. According to the Freeview website it's still on ch35. Any ideas?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Yes - the Freeview website is wrong!

If you go into 'channels I receive' you should see you should have ITV Play on 035 waiting to be selected.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Not that you would want Tivo to record ITV PLAY  There are reports on Digital Spy that Tivos are adding Smile TV on freeview channel 37.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I got this TiVo message yesterday



> Added:
> 37 SMILETV
> Moved:
> From 37 to 36 QUIZCAL


Visible via TiVoweb under Mail option.


----------



## woody (Jan 26, 2002)

two channels to delete from tivo then. at least MM, was watchable.


----------



## Maars (Jan 5, 2004)

Ian_m said:


> I got this TiVo message yesterday
> Added:
> 37 SMILETV
> Moved:
> ...


i got that too. Rechecked Freeview and iit's definitely deleted MM. Charming!


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Maars said:


> Rechecked Freeview and iit's definitely deleted MM.


On the Freeview website they've updated their Flash footer
*http://www.freeview.co.uk/flash/footer.swf*
to include the *ITV Play* logo, but not their PDF, 
*http://www.freeview.co.uk/channels/channellineup.pdf*
which appears to be a very good source for logos - and, of course, being PDF means you can zoom in, thus making capturing a large source image an easy task.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

This inspired me to check my Telewest EPG.

Surprisingly, even though I remain on the basic package, MM which was once considered a 'Premium' channel is now available to me.

So for Telewest users that are interested:

_*add 286 to 'channels you receive'!*_


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

MM was removed from Freeview by ITV over a week ago - it was replaced by ITV Play.



Maars said:


> i got that too. Rechecked Freeview and iit's definitely deleted MM. Charming!


----------



## Maars (Jan 5, 2004)

Is there any indication why it's been removed from the scheduling? From what I've seen so far the lineup on ITVPlay is a pile of poop!


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

There is limited space on freeview and I guess ITV prefer to broadcast ITV PLAY instead of MM. You can still get MM on Sky and cable.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Maars said:


> Is there any indication why it's been removed from the scheduling? From what I've seen so far the lineup on ITVPlay is a pile of poop!


A good number of the UK tv viewers are happy to pay £1 a time to see in they are the one in a million that may get through to guess the answer.

And you are more likely to get it right if you guess - because the obviously only right answer will not be correct.

So ITV Play will make much more money than Men & Motors.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

johala_reewi said:


> There are reports on Digital Spy that Tivos are adding Smile TV on freeview channel 37.


And over the weekend, Tivo deleted it.


----------

